# Desbloquear PLC Mitsubishi



## H3RO (Feb 18, 2011)

Buenas niñas, extraje un plc mitsubishi de una maquina; cuento corto (tengo el softwares y la interface) lo que sucede es que al parecer esta bloquedo por un (gil qlo :enfadado:  ) .No se puede extraer la info, no se puede grabar sobre el, esta como protegido, tampoco se puede visualizar el programa, pero si se sabe cuantas intrucciones son, ademas el diagrama ladder no se ve, pero sin embargo se ve el nemonico (intrucciones) pero se ven solo nop, osea 826 intruciones que dicen NOP,NOP 
alguien sabe que chucha podria hacer para sacrle la info o barrarla!!!! de ante mano gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 21, 2011)

Pasame el modelo creo que ese lleva un modulo para poner un nuevo programa hay que cambiallo, eso traen la mayoria para proteger obviamente el trabajo, porque si a vos te llevo por ejemplo meses todo el desarrollo pruebas y demás, no querras que venta una rata pirata y te copie todo tu trabajo y luego lucree y termina ganando el más que vos

Pasame el modelo y veo si tengo el manual e info sobre el modelo que neceistas


----------

